# طرق تركيب الوحدة الخارجية و الوحدة الداخلية مكيف سبلت



## موس2 (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو

اخواني المهندسين باليت تعطونى افضل طريقة تركيب مكيفات سبلت وافضل الخامات في تركيب واتمنى انكم تبدعون في المشاركة هذي ونستفيد منكم في الابتكارات واتمنى انا يكون في صور وشرح تركيب 
واكون شاكر ومقدر لكم :77::77::75::75::20:


----------



## mmmahmoud1 (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:14:


----------



## Ayody (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز حياك الله... هذا ما استطعت تجميعه ارجو ان تجد فيه ضالتك

طريقة تركيب وحدات التكييف المنفصلة(سبلت)

_النقاط المهمة__:_
1 الاحتياطات
2 اكسسوار التركيب والاجزاء المساعدة.
3 اختيار مكان الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية.
4 ملاحظات عند التركيب.
5 تركيب الوحدة الداخلية.
6 تركيب الوحدة الخارجية.
7 توصيل الانابيب.
8 استكمال العمل النهائى.
9 توصيل التيار الكهربائى.
10 اجراء الاختباروالتشغيل.


1- الأحتياطات 
1-لا يقوم بهذه الخدمة الا الشخص المؤهل والفنى المختص.
2-التركيب والصيانة من الممكن ان تسبب خطراً…بسبب ضغط الغاز والكهرباء.
3-يمكن إجراء الصيانة العادية مثل تنظيف الفلتر واستبداله فقط من قبل شخص غير مؤهل.
4-يجب اتباع رموز السلامة الآتية:
5-ارتدى نظارات وقفازات العمل.
6-- استخدم قماش خامد عند فحص وصلات التبريد.
7_ ضع فى متناول يدك جهاز إطفاء الحريق عند القيام بعمليات اللحام.



تحذير: قبل أداء عمليات الخدمة أوقف التيار الكهربائي الرئيسي للوحدة. 

2_ إكسسوار التركيب والاجزاء المساعدة:

الاكسسوارات الاتية تاتى مرفقة مع الوحدة وهى:

1_ تحميلة التعليق _ لتركيب الوحدة الداخلية.
2- 5 مسمار لتركيب تحميلة التعليق.
3- 2 مسمار لتركيب تحميلة جهاز التحكم عن بعد.
4- تحميلة جهاز التحكم عن بعد.
5- انبوب الوصل 5ر0 بوصة للغاز و 8/3 بوصة للسائل.
6- شريط عازل pvc 
7- وصلة بلاستيك لفتحة المواسير.
8-عازل انابيب سمك 5ر5 مم وعرض 50 مم.
9-خرطوم الصرف الاضافى القطر الداخلى 16 _ 17 مم.
10-شاسيه تحميل الوحدة الخارجية. 






3- اختيار موقع الوحدة:

الوحدة الداخلية :

1-اختر مكان مناسب حيث يمكن تبريد جميع زوايا الغرفة.
2-اختر مكان يسهل عملية توصيل الانبوب وخرطوم الصرف.
3-دع حول الوحدة مكان كافى لاجراء الصيانة.
4-اختر جدار قوى .

الوحدة الخارجية:

1-تجنب اشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2- ,, أماكن الرياح الشديدة والأتربة.
3- ,, أماكن انبعاث الحرارة ومداخن التهوية وغيرها .
4-اختر مكان مناسب لا يسبب خروج الهواء الساخن او الصوت فى ازعاج الجيران .
5- اختر مكان جيد التهوية.
6- اختر مكان بعيداُ عن ميزاب صرف الأمطار .

4-ملاحظات عند التركيب: 


تجنب آلاتي

1-الالتواءات الأفقية فى خرطوم الصرف.
2-العزل الغير كافي لأنبوب السحب.
3-تلوث نهايات مواسير التبريد .
4-التركيب غير الصحيح لأسلاك الكهربائية .
5-التركيب فى أسطح غير صلبة.
6-إعاقة الهواء حول الوحدتين.
7-تركيب الوحدات الخارجية متواجهة.
8-عدد الالتواءات الكثيرة بمواسير التبريد. 
9- ملحوظة هامة: المسافة بين الوحدتين 15 متر كحد أقصي.
الارتفاع بين الوحدتين 5 متر كحد أقصي.

5-تركيب الوحدة الداخلية:

1-افصل تحميل التعليق من الوحدة الداخلية.
2- ثبت التحميلة على الحائط بوضع مستوى واستخدم ميزان استواء فى ذلك.
3- وبقلم عريض حدد أماكن براغى التثبيت ومكان فتحة المواسير.
4- ارفع التحميلة باستخدام الدريل الدقاق قم بعمل ثقوب الفيشر البلاستيكية وكذلك قم بفتح مكان المواسير واجعل الفتحة متجهة الى اسفل.
5- قم بتركيب التحميلة وثبتها بالمسامير ولا تترك فجوة بين الحائط والتحميلة.
6-قم بتركيب الوصلة البلاستيك بفتحة المواسير.
7- قم بتركيب الوحدة الداخلية على تحميلة التعليق وتأكد من تثبيتها جيدا .



: 6-تركيب الوحدة الخارجية:

1-اختار مكان الوحدة كما أسلفنا .
2-قم بتحديد أماكن أرجل التثبيت على الحائط . 
3-قم بعمل حفر بالحائط بعمق مناسب لطول الأرجل.
4-ثبت ارجل الحامل داخل الحفر على الحائط بمخلوط الأسمنت والجبس حتى يجف بسرعة.
5- بعد تمام الجفاف والتأكد من تحمل الحامل قم بتركيب الوحدة الخارجية على الحامل. 
6-اذا تم تركيب الوحدة اعلى السطح أو أرضى فى حديقة المنزل فيجب اختيار مكان صلب.

7- توصيل الأسلاك والانابيب بين الوحدتين:

1-ارفع غطاء علبة الأسلاك وقم بتوصيل أسلاك الوحدة الداخلية وكذلك سلك مصدر الكهرباء ثم اعد تركيبة.
2- ارفع غطاء الأسلاك وقم بتركيب أسلاك الوحدة الخارجية واتبع تعليمات المصنع ثم اعد تركيبه .

تركيب مواسير التبريد:
1-قم بفرد المواسير بطريقة صحيحه .
2-مرر المواسير من خلال الفتحة ثم اربط مواسير السائل ثم مواسير السحب.( يجب الربط باليد اولا ثم استخدام مفاتيح الربط.) 
3-اربط المواسير بالوحدة الخارجية بنفس الطريقة (بعض الوحدات تكون مشحونة مسبقا من المصنع تلاحظ وجود غشلء نحاسى داخل صواميل الربط.)وعند الربط الاخير سوف تسمع صوت هسسسسسسس (صوت الفريون)
4-افتح بلوف الخدمة وركب مقياس الضغط.(لمراقبة ضغوط التشغيل.
5-المواسير الزائدة عن الطول تلف على شكل لوب منتظم بجوار الوحدة الخارجية.
6-يتم ملا الفجوة بين المواسير والجدار بمادة ملء مناسبة لمنع دخول الهواء او الحشرات.
7-اخيرا يتم تركيب خرطوم الصرف الاضافى ويوصل الى اقرب صرف.
8-يتم اختبار خرطوم الصرف عن طريق سكب قليل من الماء فى حوض الصرف والتاكد منعدم تسرب ماء من الوحدة.
9-يتم لف المواسير المعزولة مع كابل الكهرباء بالشريط العازل للحماية من اشعة الشمس والعوامل الجوي.


تركيب تحميلة التحكم عن بعد
1-ثبت التحميلة اسفل الوحدة جهة اليمين بحوالى 30 سم.
3-ركب البطاريات فى جهاز التحكم عن بعد ثم ضعة فى مكانه على التحميلة.

9- توصيل التيار الكهربائى:
قم بتوصيل التيار الكهربائى الى الوحدة الداخلية عن طريق مفتاح منفصل.

10- اجراء الاختبار والتشغيل:

1-لاجراء الاختبار اضغط مفتاح test .
2- يجب اختبار فحص التسرب حول صواميل الرباط لكلا من الوحدتين.
3-عند تشغيل الوحدة سوف تبدأ مروحة الوحدة الداخلية بالدوران ولن يدور الضاغط ومروحة المكثف الا بعد مرور 
(3-5 دقائق)زمن الحماية (لاتقلق )فسوف يدور الضاغط ومروحة المكثف مباشرة بعد هذه الفترة.
4-ضع سرعة المروحة على الوضع عالي.
5-ويتم ملاحظة عمل الوحدة الداخلية هل:
جميع المفاتيح تعمل بشكل صحيح.
جميع اللمبات تضيء بشكل طبيعي. 
الموجهات الأفقية تعمل بشكل صحيح.
الصرف للماء مناسب ولا يوجد تسرب.
وتفحص الوحدة الخارجية من حيث: 
وجود أصوات غير عادية او اهتزاز.
هل هناك اى تسرب للغاز.
مراقبة ضغوط التشغيل(فى اغلب الأحيان عند درجة حرارة خارجية 30 درجة مئوية)
تكون الضغوط ضغط السحب = 65 رطل/ بوصة2
ضغط الطرد = 240 رطل /بوصة2
مع ملاحظة انة كلما زادت الحرارة الخارجية زاد الضغط.
6- اوقف الوحدة ثم فك أجهزة قياس الضغط واعد وضع غطاء بلوف الخدمة.واعد كشف التسرب على غطاء البلوف.
 ابن العراق


----------



## dobelhadj (28 أغسطس 2009)

salut merci de ce travail


----------



## خط النار (28 أغسطس 2009)

أخوي أنت من فين وأنا سأعطيك طريقه غريبه في تركيب المكيف الأسبليت أنا أركب المكيفات الأسبليت و أنا مغلق العينان أنا ما أتكبر لكن هذه الحقيقه المهم جربنا و أنا با فيدك أكثر من أي واحد من المنتدى .

{مع تحيات خط النار } :7:  تصدق أن عمري 22 سنه والله العظيم هذه الحقيقه


----------



## المستشار الدولي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اياد على المعلومات الفنية والشرح الجميل


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## خالدة نصرت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اول شيء تفعلة التدرب مع فني مؤهل على التركيب وستعرف الخبايا البسيطة لتركيب المكيف


----------



## eng.Raafat IQ (21 يوليو 2010)

موس2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> 
> اخواني المهندسين باليت تعطونى افضل طريقة تركيب مكيفات سبلت وافضل الخامات في تركيب واتمنى انكم تبدعون في المشاركة هذي ونستفيد منكم في الابتكارات واتمنى انا يكون في صور وشرح تركيب
> واكون شاكر ومقدر لكم :77::77::75::75::20:


 مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## naser-haitham (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم <<ابن العرق>>
مع تحيات <<ابن فلسطين>>


----------



## karin_rer (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعملية المفيدة جدا 
بس من وين سكب او اعبى الماء على الوحدة ؟؟؟ هل افتح الوحدة الداخلية ؟؟؟ ام بطريقة اخرى ؟؟؟ متى وكيف اتاكد من وجود تسريب للماء ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

:58:
:18:
:73::19:
:5::5:


----------



## هانى فوزى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اهم شى ان يكون الشخص اللى لسه بيتعلم لازم يركب ويكون فن تركيبات معاه لاان الموضوع مش سهل لازم ممارسه والغلطه ممكن تحرق الكارته او تطير كباس او الحامل يوقع منك لازم تمارس على يد فنى ممتاز


----------

